# Them Romans at it again!



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Just FYI in case anybody runs into this. 

Started getting an annoying pop up "Unknown Trojan Infected" system error on my cornputer yesterday. Suggests downloading software to correct. And normally displays some kind of p*rn pic. [always hit cancel/dont download]

Norton, Spyblaster etc didnt seem to do much for it. 

Found some quick, easy instructions to manual remove at PCHUBS.com.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had one similar to that if not the same within the last week. Looked like a Windows notification in the corner. When you clicked on it, it wanted to install what appeared to be a virus/spyware program, when in fact that was the actual virus. 

I think I got rid of it after multiple scans from different software in safe-mode. Computer seems to be running slower now though, but that may be because I"m running another scanner too.


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Tons of those have to be manually removed via instructions. Usually if you do a search just for something related to its pop up message you can find a solution. I will tell you what it plays hell on my parents, they will click on anything.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Try that site in my first post. They seem to stay up on a lot of the stuff causing problems and probably have instructions on how to remove it.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

I also had a spyware virus try to get in our computer last weekend. Ran scans that said we were clean, so I knew nothing was downloaded, but the boxes just kept popping up In between the popups I was able to get some advice off the McAfee website that got rid of it.
We have windows xp and hit the Start> allprogams> acsessories> system tools> system restore> go back in time. I set it for 2 days before we got the bug and was able to get rid of it. After restarting the comp everything was back to normal, even my homepage reset itself:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Putaou312 said:


> Bump! thx ! _--------------------------------very good site:buy _


_

i use www.avast.com and a good firewall. 
avast antivirus works well and it's free too! i highly recommend it.

bump indeed......

DM_


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Mouse bumped it first,:laughing: anyway, my son put avast on my puter, its great, cleans up the spam mail, and I very seldom get pop-ups if ever. And as Mouse said, its free for your home computer, they charge for businesses.


----------

